# Need a good Tach



## stump doctor (Dec 13, 2005)

Can someone recommend a good resource for a nice small engine tach that does not cost a fortune? I don't want the laser type but would like a small digital one as I would like to tune my own saws. 

Checked eBay but there does not seem to be much of anything worth bidding on at the moment.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 13, 2005)

Got mine from my local Stihl shop for $120. Madsen's has the same one for $109.
I see your from S. Oregon, if your close to Medford, I'll bet Crater Chainsaw has them.


----------



## superman_36 (Dec 13, 2005)

i have the wireless stihl tach and it works great


----------



## stihlatit (Dec 13, 2005)

stump doctor said:


> Can someone recommend a good resource for a nice small engine tach that does not cost a fortune? I don't want the laser type but would like a small digital one as I would like to tune my own saws.
> 
> Checked eBay but there does not seem to be much of anything worth bidding on at the moment.




Have you seen these ones.

http://search.ebay.ca/search/search...os=ZIP/Postal&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=


----------



## stihlatit (Dec 13, 2005)

try again.
http://search.ebay.ca/search/search...os=ZIP/Postal&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=


----------



## Joseph (Dec 14, 2005)

I located the following, a Tech-Tach TT-20K, for gas engines.







Direct from the manufacturer for *$85.00* USD, some people try to sell them on eBay for $110.00 plus.

See URL;

http://www.tinytach.com/design/handheld.php

Regards

Joseph


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Dec 14, 2005)

I've got the little wireless Stihl tach. Can't remember the model number, but it's the one about the size of a credit card. $120. It works great.

Jeff


----------



## stump doctor (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for all the great links. One thing to watch out for if anyone is going to buy one I would look for something that goes up to 20K. Some of the Tachs on eBay only will go up to 4k. Many chainsaws will tach out around 12-14K or even higher.


----------



## superman_36 (Dec 14, 2005)

for 20-25.00 more i would rather have the stihl tach way more features for different applications and a name brand with a good reputation. that is just the way i look at it, if it was 1/2 the price maybe it would be worth it


----------



## Mr. (Dec 14, 2005)

*good call*

4k is worthless to us, but a great piece of history.

Fred


----------



## bikepilot (Dec 14, 2005)

If you happen to have a fluke, Mac or snap-on digital multimeter you can get a lead for it that clamps over the plug wire and reads rpm. I've used this type before and they work quite well. If you already own the multimeter the price is quite reasonable. If not, buying a multimeter just for that function would be cost prohibitive.


----------



## asb151 (Dec 14, 2005)

Joseph said:


> I located the following, a Tech-Tach TT-20K, for gas engines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you found it. Have you ordered one yet? On ebay I bid and lost on 3 or 4 that went for $35-40 used before I finally got mine for $25. It's in great shape and works fine. Are others trying to get $110.00? New I hope? The $85.00 price from the manufacturer is still very reasonable for this unit.

Aaron


----------



## artwood (Dec 14, 2005)

bikepilot, what setting would you use on a multi-meter?


----------



## stump doctor (Dec 14, 2005)

I do own a Fluke 87 I think the part you are looking for is called an inductive pickup probe. I priced them out and they want around $50 for one. They only work with their model 78 automotive meter. (PN RPM80) 

I'm not exactly sure how you would use a inductive probe with a standard DVM but I'm thinking you would need to set the DVM to hertz and it would show a measurement of cycles per second. You would then have to divide the reading you get by 60to give you the actual rpm (revolutions per minute) reading.

Found this little tach for $22. online here are the specs.


```
PT15 Tachometer

Sparks once per rev
Large 7 segment LCD display
Low cost and small size
No power required
Solid state electronics
Quartz crystal
Wide operating temperature range
High reliability
Standard is resettable, non reset version is available from factory
Indicates operation in RPMs and hours
Self programmable or factory set 1, 2, 4, cycle engine, or hour meter only
Easy to install.
Made in the U.S.A.
```






http://www.enmco.com/


----------



## davefr (Dec 15, 2005)

stump doctor said:


> I do own a Fluke 87 I think the part you are looking for is called an inductive pickup probe. I priced them out and they want around $50 for one. They only work with their model 78 automotive meter. (PN RPM80)
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how you would use a inductive probe with a standard DVM but I'm thinking you would need to set the DVM to hertz and it would show a measurement of cycles per second. You would then have to divide the reading you get by 60to give you the actual rpm (revolutions per minute) reading.
> 
> ...



Has anyone used this PT15 Tach on chainsaws? The price is definately good and it seems to support high RPM engines.


----------



## lesorubcheek (Dec 15, 2005)

I looked at the website and the PT14212 is for what's referred to as a single cycle engine with a spark of twice per revolution. Now I understand a 2 cycle with a spark of once per rev and a 4 cycle with a spark at each 2 revs, but what engine runs with a spark twice per revs? I must be missing something obvious here? 

Dan


----------



## stump doctor (Dec 15, 2005)

lesorubcheek said:


> I looked at the website and the PT14212 is for what's referred to as a single cycle engine with a spark of twice per revolution. Now I understand a 2 cycle with a spark of once per rev and a 4 cycle with a spark at each 2 revs, but what engine runs with a spark twice per revs? I must be missing something obvious here?
> 
> Dan



I was wondering the same thing myself. I emailed the Company and they recommended their $45 model which is programmable for all three modes. I like the looks of the other model better. They are offering free shipping this month.  May just have to get one and try it out.



> The best thing to do would be to purchase our PT141 model which has three programmable firing patters. You can change them to what suits your needs.














```
Capacity  9999.9 Hours Meter
9999.9 Maintenance/Hours
01 = 13,000 RPM
02 = 24,000 RPM
03 = 48,000 RPM
 
 
Sampling Time  1 -Second Approximate
 
 
Character Height  Large 8 mm digits.
 
 
Operating Battery Life  Internal lithium battery 35,000 hours continuous running.
 
 
Operating Temperature  Standard: -10 to +60 °C
Special: -40 to +85 °C
 
 
Vibration resistance @ 1 to 8 Gs.  Withstands 10 to 75 Hz
 
 
Rpm Resolution  10 Rpm
 
 
Configuration  Two hole base mount.
 
 
Wire Length  5.5 ft.
```


----------



## RES (Dec 15, 2005)

What features does the Stihl tach have that the DTI-20k doesn't have?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 15, 2005)

RES said:


> What features does the Stihl tach have that the DTI-20k doesn't have?




The Stihl is a lot better built - and much thinner. I use both - the DTI at home and the Stihl EDT-5 at work. 

The DTI is not all that "waterproof" I left it outside one night and the dew messed it up. Had to open it up, dip in alcohol and then blow it all off. Not worse for wear, but not all that robust. Works well though.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 15, 2005)

lesorubcheek said:


> I looked at the website and the PT14212 is for what's referred to as a single cycle engine with a spark of twice per revolution. Now I understand a 2 cycle with a spark of once per rev and a 4 cycle with a spark at each 2 revs, but what engine runs with a spark twice per revs? I must be missing something obvious here?
> 
> Dan



It's the way the flywheel based magneto drives spark for two cylinders. Both spark whether twice whether they need it or not. Saves needing a distributor. Many, if not most of the two cylinder engines work this way - My 15HP Kawaski and 16HP Vangard both produce two sparks per revolution - and I initially bought the wrong tach!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 15, 2005)

davefr said:


> Has anyone used this PT15 Tach on chainsaws? The price is definately good and it seems to support high RPM engines.




It would be cool to mount one of these on the back of the airfilter to watch closely what happens "in the wood".


----------



## stump doctor (Dec 15, 2005)

Lakeside53 said:


> It's the way the flywheel based magneto drives spark for two cylinders. Both spark whether twice whether they need it or not. Saves needing a distributor. Many, if not most of the two cylinder engines work this way - My 15HP Kawaski and 16HP Vangard both produce two sparks per revolution - and I initially bought the wrong tach!



So you would need to set the PT14 tach above on setting S3 in order to give you the correct reading for a chain saw? S3 A spark firing every 180 degrees or two per full 360 degree revolution.


----------



## lesorubcheek (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Lakeside for the enlightenment,

This makes sense. I was only thinking single cylinder. The only multi-cylinder engines I've worked with are bikes and autos. I never heard of this idea before. Its a good feeling to learn a new concept.

Dan


----------



## Drive_1305 (Aug 28, 2006)

Some of you guys help me figure out this PT15 tach http://enmco.thomasnet.com/item/enm-counting-instruments-tach-hour-meters/tachometer/pt15c2?&seo=110

It shows a capacity of 24,000 rpm which Im sure means it displays 0 to 24,000. Then it shows compatibility of 2C engines(sparks once/rev). Sparks once/rev is the way 2 cycle engines fire. So wouldn't this tach work for saws? I know the PT14 would be better but its more expensive.

Also the device doesn't know what engine your connecting it to. It could fire once/rev, twice/rev or whatever -it counts sparks. So if you used it on a twice/rev engine and took a rpm reading and then either multiply or divide by 2( or maybe 4 duh...need to think about it) wouldn't you get the true rpm of the engine. Its not the best way but for $24 oh well

One guy above said he understands that a 4 cycle fires once/2rev, thats what I always thought and what small engine books show. But on the typical small 4 cycle engine doesn't it create voltage and a spark every revolution? What would keep it from it doing so? I asked a mechanic this at another forum and he said it did, it creates a "wasted" spark on the exhaust stroke.


----------



## t_andersen (Aug 31, 2006)

Baileys has a tach at 69.95$. It won't let you change the battery though.

http://store.baileys-online.com/cgi-bin/baileys/1112?mv_session_id=MfvIqAgq&product_sku=17122


----------



## Finnbear (Sep 2, 2006)

lesorubcheek said:


> I looked at the website and the PT14212 is for what's referred to as a single cycle engine with a spark of twice per revolution. Now I understand a 2 cycle with a spark of once per rev and a 4 cycle with a spark at each 2 revs, but what engine runs with a spark twice per revs? I must be missing something obvious here?
> 
> Dan



2 cylinder air cooled? Some 4-stroke single cyl engines spark every rev and thus have a wasted spark every other rev but it was cheaper to design an ignition that fires every rev than every other.
Finnbear


----------



## hammer0419 (Sep 2, 2006)

I just called Design Technology and talked with steve. I was going to purchase the Tech Tach 20k but he suggested the "Fast Tach" they make. It is not on the web site. It is a third the size of the Tech Tach but with the same size display for $85. I told him I was just looking for something to maintain my saws, string trimmers and leaf blowers and he said this would be perfect.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Sep 3, 2006)

Well I just ordered the little $25 LCD 8010 gizmo. I'll let y'all know how it works.


----------



## bump_r (Sep 6, 2006)

I just bought an Echo branded tach for $125. It looks identical to the Stihl EDT 5. It's made by OPPAMA Industry Co LTD of Yokosuka Japan, and is the "Pulse PET-1000". It has two settings, the 21:22 is for 2 stroke/single cylinder application and 4-strok /twin cylinder sherease the 22:44 is for 2-stroke/twin and 4-stroke 4-cylinder.


----------



## cmontana (Sep 11, 2006)

*ENM tachometer*

I just spoke with Bob at ENM. He reported that they will be offering a "flat-back" version of the PT-15 in a few months for about the same price. The flat-back version will allow mounting with two-sided tape. You could mount this directly on the air cleaner cover! He also mentioned that with the PT-15, attaching the feed wire is not necessary as long as it is in close proximity to the signal.


----------



## wagonwheeler (Oct 18, 2006)

*Updates on Tachs*

Lot's of tachs mentioned here and wondered if anyone has any updates on units they bought. 

Chaser


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 18, 2006)

Stihl's telling us to get the EDT-7 and 8... Future "products" (hmmm... whatever they mean) will have a different ignition arrangement with 4 magnets.. Conventional tachs are going to misread the field reset magnet pulse as the main fire. Great.. 

No idea what "products" are going to need this, so it's not an issue as at today.


----------



## ky-homelite (Oct 18, 2006)

I purchased a Fast Tach a month or so back. I've used it a handful of times. It seems to function as advertised. It's wireless, can read up to 20,000 rpm and has a replaceable battery unlike some tach's I looked at. For $65 you can't beat it. It gives you a good piece of mind to know you're within spec. 

When I called the company, I was originally looking at the Tech-Tach TT-20K but I spoke with a fellow (I believe his name was Steve) and he suggested the Fast Tach instead. The Fast Tach is not listed on the website. As a matter of fact, the fellow I spoke with told me if I wasn't satisfied with the Fast Tach, I could return it for a credit and get the Tech-Tach. Good product and a great company to deal with. www.tinytach.com if you're interested.


----------



## wagonwheeler (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Kentucky! That's one in particular I was wondering about.

Chaser


----------



## nisse (Nov 21, 2006)

Has anyone tried the PT15 yet? It's dirt cheap compared to other brands, and if it show RPM's accurate it's good enough for me.

But I like someone else to try it first...

/Nisse


----------



## Evin (Nov 21, 2006)

I have just purchased the PT15B2 and they are shipping it today... $24 and no shipping cost in the US. Hopefully it will do the trick. It is made by ENM, 
http://enmco.thomasnet.com/item/enm-...=prod&filter=0
it reads to 24k.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## nisse (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank you Evin, that's the one I was thinking of. Pls let us know how it worked. 
Unfortunately there's no free shipping to Sweden..strange..:biggrinbounce2: 

/Nisse


----------



## TexasTimbers (Jan 4, 2007)

Ihave fooled around with mine a little. I can't get it to make qany sense. It's the LCD 8010 made by ENM I mentioned back in September. There are 3 diffeent "sub' model categories listed on the back of it. 

LCD8010-1C
LCD8010-2C
LCD8010-4C

The 4C is checked to indicate that is the model I have.
The instructions tell me I also have the "Y" type. As opposed to the 'X' 'XR' 'YR' 'Z' or 'ZR' :bang: 

Bottom line my tach is for a 4 stroke engine not my 372XP! I doubt I could hook it up anyway and just divide by two because it probably don't work that way and I dount this tack will go up to nearly 30,000RPM which is what it would be seeing at one spark per crankshaft revoultuion. Unless I am confused. this is always a big possibility.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Jan 4, 2007)

Well it works it's just that it is useless. i just got thorugh using it and it limits out at 9999. Wrong model.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Apr 14, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Well I just ordered the little $25 LCD 8010 gizmo. I'll let y'all know how it works.



I forgot to update this post. The one they sent had a part number on it "PT15B2" and did not read correctly so I called the company (www.enmco.com) and they said "Oh that is not the right one. Was on hold for long time while they researched this. They sent out a new one. After I paid for it of course. This one was the Model LCD 8010-4C with another number LCD8010Y07. 
I tried it out and of course it did not work because it is for a four banger.
i called the company back, got a supposed tech who said "Oh that original PT15 should work you should just have to solder a wire on the upper left dot of solder".
What a joke. I'm working on memory here, there are 3 unused "dots" of solder on the back of this thing maybe he said lower left but whatever. I should not have to do this. I asked if I could send them both back for a refund and you guessed, of course not.

Don't use this company or their products. They suck.


----------



## Cut4fun (Apr 14, 2007)

Now here is the whole thread breaking down the cheapie tach, bailey's tach and the edt-5. Read and soak it in it is all there, relay times for each tach and all. http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=40725&highlight=cheapie+tach
Some of the guys are using the cheapie tach mounted on there milling saws. 
Should be in there how to use the cheapie tach, make sure you wrap the lead 4 times around coil wire. No need to solder anything and reads way above 15K.


Another good thread on tachs.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=42311&highlight=tachs

Fixed 1st link


----------



## TexasTimbers (Apr 14, 2007)

Could not get the link to work cut4fun. 

I can only relay my own experience. One tach does not work as advertised OR the "tech" was wrong about soldering a lead to it for ground, and the other tach was not for 2 stroke chainsaws at all. On top of that their willingness to make it right was zero.


----------



## Cut4fun (Apr 14, 2007)

try the 1st one again here. http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=40725&highlight=cheapie+tach


----------



## troutfisher (Apr 14, 2007)

I ordered the Stihl EDT 8. Should have it in a few days.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Apr 14, 2007)

I just ordered the Tiny Tach for $65. Will give it a shot have read nothing but good on it.


----------



## Cut4fun (Apr 14, 2007)

Let us know on the edt-8, reading it is just like the Baileys tach and pretty slow to refresh at 1.5 seconds.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=565812&postcount=5


----------



## royta (Apr 16, 2007)

I just ordered a Tech Tach TT-20K. Now I need a couple new carb limiter caps and the Stihl tool to properly remove them, and I should all dialed in.


----------



## XJWoody (Apr 16, 2007)

*On the bandwagon*

Ordered an EDT8 this afternoon while getting some belts and a filter for my mower.


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 16, 2007)

royta said:


> I just ordered a Tech Tach TT-20K. Now I need a couple new carb limiter caps and the Stihl tool to properly remove them, and I should all dialed in.



Please let us know what you think of this tach.


----------



## royta (Apr 16, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Please let us know what you think of this tach.



We'll do. I also ordered four carb limiter caps and the limiter cap removal tool today. I'll be hogging out the 3/8" outlet on my muffler. I know, I know, I could always buy the dual port cover, but I'm hoping to save a little money and just open up the can. This will be on a 1998 year 044.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Apr 16, 2007)

I called this a.m. before they shipped my Tiny Tach and upgraded to the TT 20K also. I think it is more suited ot my needs. Will give a report also after use.


----------



## KindlingKing (Apr 17, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Now here is the whole thread breaking down the cheapie tach, bailey's tach and the edt-5. Read and soak it in it is all there, relay times for each tach and all. http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=40725&highlight=cheapie+tach
> Some of the guys are using the cheapie tach mounted on there milling saws.
> Should be in there how to use the cheapie tach, make sure you wrap the lead 4 times around coil wire. No need to solder anything and reads way above 15K.
> 
> ...



Yeah,

I got the cheapie tach and it works just fine. Be sure to wrap it 4 times around the spark plug wire and your readings will be right on the dot. Its a little slow getting up to the actual rpms but I've found mine to be spot on. Used it to set the new 660 right at 13000 rpms after I put the dual port cover on. I'm very happy with it. I only pull it out when re-tuning the saws between where I live here in the flatlands and where I do a bunch of wood cutting at 4,000 feet.


----------



## royta (Apr 17, 2007)

KindlingKing said:


> I only pull it out when re-tuning the saws between where I live here in the flatlands and where I do a bunch of wood cutting at 4,000 feet.



That's one of the main reasons I bought the tach. I live at 1000 feet, but cut wood at 6000 feet. I guess if I never fired up my saw at home, it wouldn't matter. But...


----------

